# Student Residence Agencies in Madrid



## nix8286 (May 26, 2011)

Hi All

Can anyone please suggest the most reputable agencies in Madrid to assist in providing student residence accommodation??

I have sent an enquiry to student-accommodation-madrid (dot com) and theyve been quite helpful so far. If you have used them before can you please provide some feedback?

Many Thanks,
Nikki


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi,
this isn't a student accomodation service; it's a service run by the town hall to get owners and renters in contact. The town hall acts as an agency and makes sure all the rules and regulations on both sides are kept to. They might have something for you
Servicio Municipal de Alquiler - Portal EMVS. Empresa Municipal de la Vivienda y Suelo de Madrid.


----------

